# What should be wear on an Airplane....



## iqbalhh (Jul 14, 2010)

Since a lot of people travel these days (I travel a lot) Maybe we can put a list of what to wan what not to wear on an airplane.

I would recommend staying hydrated!!!

I always wear a cotton top and carry a sweater/cardigan.

and cotton pants.

comfy but stylish flats............


----------



## crossline (Aug 4, 2010)

i have always wondered about that... what should people wear on an airplane... does it fall under semi formal... casual... rugged... i mean i'm pretty sure you don't want to come in a gown or a tuxedo...


----------



## Doya G (Aug 4, 2010)

i wear something casually smart.

and it also depends on where im going. if its my hometown, i definitely have to look good and wear something nice.

if am going out for a holiday somewhere else, i wear something comfy.


----------



## kissesandcurls (Aug 4, 2010)

When travelling its vital to have everything you need and to be comfortable. Also taking in mind the different weather/climates you are travelling from/into.

I like to wear layers so if im too cold i can add more and if im too hot i can take some off. Also a big bag is a necessity. filled with water to keep hydrated, books to read whilst on the plane and a small emergency supply of make up incase something happens to your luggage.


----------



## starberry28 (Aug 4, 2010)

I like to dress in layers when I travel by plane. Definitely have a cardigan or scarf with me at all times. Leggings under a long tunic are also a favorite of mine, they're nice and comfy for a long flight!


----------



## Annelle (Aug 4, 2010)

I dress comfy. You'll see people wearing anything from PJ's to Business Suits (usually people who need to be at a business meeting half an hour after leaving the airport)

No jewelry that'll make you get stuck in the metal detectors.

Wear shoes that slip on and off easily (they need to be taken off for the x-ray machines)

always bring a sweater or something you can layer, even if it's summer. sometimes planes get chilly and they don't always have blankets, and you don't want to be stuck for a few hours with only a tank top and shorts while freezing in an uncomfortable space!

I usually pack a small pillow in my carry on bag so I can use it during my flight to try to nap or just want something soft to lean against. that's just me though but when I pull it out, I'm soooooo glad I have it.

The hydration thing that everybody is talking about is good for life in general, but I'd recommend not really specifically overdoing it for a plane trip. The bathrooms on the planes are really ... not that fabulous. They'll usually offer drinks/sodas for free on flights, unless you're on one of those minimalist "We don't even have peanuts on board" flights. Remember you can't take liquids larger than an ounce as a carry on (USA) so don't depend on taking a water bottle with you.

As far as makeup, liquids to keep in mind:

lip gloss, mascara, liquid foundation, liquid eyeliner, tube concealers, contact solution...If you want to bring any of this with you, it needs to fit into the "liquid" ziplock baggie. (If you ship it with your luggage, it's fine)


----------



## CosmoBabe (Aug 4, 2010)

Originally Posted by *crossline* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i have always wondered about that... what should people wear on an airplane... does it fall under semi formal... casual... rugged... i mean i'm pretty sure you don't want to come in a gown or a tuxedo... Better to over dress than under! Haha!





What I wear on trips that don't require me to drive is: cotton shirt (solid or has a cute silkscreen on it), shawl or sweater, capri pants, sunglasses, and a simple flat or athletic shoe.


----------



## StereoXGirl (Aug 4, 2010)

I usually wear a cotton dress or romper and bring a blanket in my carry-on in case I get cold.


----------

